# Tune and chat this Saturday (Jan 16th) in Decatur, Al



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I’m having a small GTG at my house this Saturday (Jan 16th) to help a couple guys get some work done with their cars and am inviting anyone else who wants to come if you need help with your install, tuning, or just want to hang out with some fellow hobbyists for a while. I’ll have the RTA and scope out if anyone wants to use it. 


I’ll have some drinks and chips. Depending on who shows up we can go grab a bite or order pizzas. Just playing it by ear. 


If you want to come hang out for a while, let me know and I’ll get you the address. 
Figuring from around 11am to (whenever). 

-	Erin


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll be there...








in spirit.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I will try and be there


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

This is Avernier from that other place. I'll be there and i'm definately looking forward to it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds good, guys.

If you want to bring anything, feel free. 

Austin, I think I gave you my phone #, right?


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah man. i've got it. i'll try and be there around 11:00. I'm going to bring my nav unit too, just in case anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Didn't know DIYMA people had get togethers to build stuff. Done this for import engine builds, but not CA. Cool


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Austin asked for some help with setting up his girl's car, so that's where it started. I'm just extending the invitation out to anyone else who wants to come hang out or try to get some tuning/install stuff done. 

I think most of us are always down to help out when we can. I've opened my home up to a few people for nothing more than just to help them set gains or toy with the RTA.

FWIW, Nashville is only about 1.5-2 hours drive from me.


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Wish I was closer...

Video chat for the rest of us??


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

haha. i don't think video chat is gonna work. you'd have to be there for the "experience". on't be afraid to drive, i'm driving about an hour for this.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be there...the originally planned one in the Spring that is

Nice spinoff on the Austin minimeets.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Erin,

I'll probably swing by. Let me know if you want me to bring a heater for the garage.


Mike.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Austin (above) may or may not be able to make it, but I’m still down for whatever. I’ll be working on my car. Having some crazy issues with the clock spring throwing my steering wheel controls for a loop so I will have my dash and steering wheel apart most of the weekend until I figure out what’s going on.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Let me know if anyone wants cable labels, and what they need.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Austin said he's out. Gotta work.

I'll be around.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

is anyone else coming ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

J bailed out. Said he's gotta work.

I'll be around for a little while, at least. If no one shows up, I'm going climbing, though. 

I'll be around Sunday as well if Austin decides he wants to come out then. He just called me and said he plans to come out Sunday. If he changes his mind, I'll go climbing on Sunday, too, if my forearms aren't killing me. 

So, if you guys wanna come out Sunday instead, that's cool. I'm off Monday, so Sunday is like a Saturday this weekend.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I would be happy to come but its a 38 hour drive from where i am


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Officially moved to tomorrow. Couple guys couldn't make it today so tomorrow it is. 

See you guys then.


----------

